# Looking for working man's futurities for 2014



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm interested on sending some birds to some out of town futurities this year. Doesn't matter be they one loft races or those that have handlers to choose from. Except for the local one all the ones I have found are $100 per bird just for the perch then another $100 to activate the bird (most of the time its even more). Being a working man i'm looking for races that have similiar cost to our local races (5 birds for $300 total cost) for example. Any sugesstions?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

What club do you fly with?
Are you out of Kansas City?


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know if there are any bands left but the futurity 350 in CA is only $50.00 per band you band them and then ship them. the purchase of the bands are do on the first if Jan. contact RRLofts he will advise you


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My club has the LBRA where you get 5 bands for free all you have to do is band the bird with the LBRA bands and send them in for one of the 4 auctions we will be having from late March to the beginning of May. Last year we had 8,000 for 1st and the prizes went 30 ways. Then we also have the Great South Bay Classic where it's 300 for 5 birds you get to place 4 of the birds with the handlers of your choice and one goes into rotation. Right now I don't have flyers made up for these races but once I'll post it here on PT.


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

You can try the 2014 PT Classic. A_Smith is in charge of it. $10 a bird I think.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

As far as costs go,the LBRA out of NY,is great....Only shipping the birds in to Walter is your cost for this race.....The IF & AU Convention races are not that costly....3 birds for $250.00 for the 2014 AU race....That`s a decent price for a race that pays out $20,000.00 to the winner....About the same for the 2014 IF race....Haven`t seen their promo yet...Most other BIG races across the USA are more costly....I personally don`t like the $150.00 per bird,plus a perch fee of $100.00....I would think a flat entry fee of say $200.00,and maybe 3 birds for $500.00,would get more entries.....That`s still allot of money,if your going to send birds out to 3 or 4 different races.....Convention Races are a good deal.....There`s a couple of good races in Ohio.....One is the Independent Homing Clubs (IHC),Classic race....OOA breeders send their birds in with their own bands...Costs is $15.00 per bird...$3,000.00 to the winner...Payouts down to 30/35 birds I beleive or more....The GNEO is another race...$8,000.00 to the winner I believe....Cost is real good...You will see their flyers/ads in the Racing Pigeon Digest...Or on their web sites....Alamo


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

The lbra is a race I am waiting on flyer on. I for sure wanna send in birds to it.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys alot of great info, I will start looking at those races now. @V-John I live in Baltimore, MD. I fly and am a member in the Greenspring Valley Club who is a member of United Pigeon Combine. I also fly in a second club BWI which is a member of The Baltimore Fanciers Social Club Concourse. I used to fly under the name of Hawkins Family Loft but changed my name and will be flying under Arrowhead Loft EAST.


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

Blueangelclassic.com


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it would be a good idea for everyone to post their clubs futurity races, band races, and or bond races. They are less expensive on the wallet, test your birds in different handlers and different areas, and if possible win a little extra money. If i could i would take in more for my club, but I cant anymore. My club futurity is the FVC $50 band race at 350 miles. Feel free to contact Rusty Williams to find out if anyone else is accepting birds. You can find his info on our website at FVC snowbird.


----------



## danny kilgore (Aug 4, 2009)

Really want to fly libra race can't wait to see flyer


----------



## danny kilgore (Aug 4, 2009)

I meant lbra


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.cjccombine.com/14flyers/


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

danny kilgore said:


> Really want to fly libra race can't wait to see flyer


I'll probably have one made up by next week. I should have already had one made up but I've been busy and now I've gotta figure out the IF Hall of Fame and Champion Loft awards and get them to the editor of the SkyTalk in time for printing so I've gotta do that in the little free time I have right now before I make the LBRA flyer. But the race is a good race with birds sent in from some top lofts from across the country. And how could you go wrong for the cost of shipping the birds here to Long Island you get a shot at a nice prize. The past 2 years 1st prize was 8,000 and the year before that it was 9,000. But I'll post a thread next week with all the info for the 2014 race.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Check out the Fall Classic Futurity on the Heartland Federation's website: www.federationpigeons.com


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

Try the New Braunfels RPC One Loft. Anyone interested send me a PM.


----------

